# Sunday Oldie



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK this time I am posting in the right forum 

I know I`m early but I don`t care, I`ve just found this interesting advert... An Appreciation by Alex Henshaw (it takes a few seconds to load up)

For the short sighted amongst us the telegram reads...



> SERVICES WATCH CO LEICESTER
> 
> MY WATCH BEHAVED SPLENDIDLY IN 1933 KINGS
> 
> CUP RACE. I WON THE SIDDELEY CUP * ALEX HENSHAW


Admit it that is way cooler then an endorsement by some fictious `Secret Agent` :lol:

Well if it was good enough for Alex it`s certainly good enough for me so I`ll be wearing this when I get up in the morning B)

*"Services" **Despatch Rider (Luminous Dial), pin-pallet movement** circa 1930s*

(Probably assembled for the Services Watch Co. Leicester by an at present unknown German company)










BTW for info on Alex Henshaw see.. HERE  :wink2:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I've only just posted on the Saturday thread :blink: but at least it is 12:00 now :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

My oldest.










Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stanford said:


> I've only just posted on the Saturday thread :blink: but at least it is 12:00 now :lol:


That's quite interesting. Very "tidy". 

Later,

William


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm wearing this, and have been since yesterday.

Bought from here a little while ago but I'd only worn it once after breaking the buckle taking it off after its first outing on my wrist. Dope!

Its very comfy and easy to read. I wasn't sure about it when I bought it because its fairly small, but now I really like it and its older than me :lol:

1950's Eterna Automatic


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Starting with this oldie










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

i don't know if it is old enough.... so i will upload a b/w picture to make him look more oldy

junghans mega1 from 1990










Have a nice sunday

S!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

compas said:


> i don't know if it is old enough.... so i will upload a b/w picture to make him look more oldy
> 
> junghans mega1 from 1990
> 
> ...


Any watch from the last millenium is OK by me 

Cool pic BTW B)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This one today:










Cheers


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

compas said:


> i don't know if it is old enough.... so i will upload a b/w picture to make him look more oldy
> 
> junghans mega1 from 1990
> 
> ...


Nice Junghans, I have this one with ceramic case


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

One for Mac Omega Speedy Pre-Moon


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This 1930s Audemars today.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

My Sunday morning jaunt to the markets proved worthwhile

and have just walked in the door wearing this.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Same as last Sunday...Old Heuer.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Dad's old Garrard today.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jbw said:


>


Love that Heuer 

My 710 is off on her travels today (2 weeks on my own  ) so taking her to Heathrown in an hour or so and wearing this (well, it looks like it might rain)










( :stop: and before you say anythuing Mach, I'm not listening :tongue2: )


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Some great watches on display today 

Seiko 6105...


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

im wearing this today :lol:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

What an absolutely fabulous watch - and, as you say, endorsed by a real 30s dude not a make-believe one (however cool he may be). I love that crown and the push-button timer (if that's what it is). The dial is great. The hands are even greaterer! Surely this must have been what Lieutenant Colonel Lawrence was wearing when he fell off

What's he got up his sleeve?










I know it's going off thread a little, but it is a Sunday so pointless diversions are pretty much what it's all about... Does anyone actually collect old poster-type watch adverts? I've got a few repro 30s transport posters - you know, flying boats, cable cars etc - and I love 'em. Didn't occur to me until now that there must be some fab watch adverts out there.

Love to see them if you've got any. And, if you haven't, where do you think we can find them??

(Yes, yes, one day I will have an old enough watch to join in this thread properly but for now...), Have a great Sunday.

Kevin


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

It's probably bad form to post another reply so quickly (shows a little too much energy on a wet Sunday morning) but I need to tell mach 0.0013137 (or 0.447038973 m/s as his friends call him) that if he ever even thinks about selling that watch I've been given unlimited funds by my very lovely wife.

She has no interest in watches (compared to most of us, anyway) but even she can see that this is a beauty. And then some :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

dapper said:


> This one today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a real looker,how large is it ?


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling on strap today


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

1960's Edele for me










Have a good un

Rich


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Nice Junghans, I have this one with ceramic case


Thanks Livius, i really like the mega1, i had been lookin for one several months, til i get one at a price i could afford.

I like yours a lot too.... i am interested in get the full collection so i'll keep searching.

BTW i am looking for a new strap, it must be specific for this model, as you know it has the antenna inside the strap, anyone knows where can i get one???

thanks!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Not strictly an oldie, but wearing this for now.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This LIP today.

Bertrand


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

...and another Omega!










Have a nice sunday all!

Jan


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This this morning...










(It's got a jewel!)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Flashharry said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > This one today:
> ...


Cheers, it's 46mm (excl crowns)


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

williamsat said:


> This 1930s Audemars today.


I love the hands on this... actually I love everything about it. What size is it?

I'll be wearing my old speedy today while I say goodbye to a couple of others. I hate letting them go. :cry2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> *Some* great watches on display today


Why do people always say that? :huh:

They are all great, well with the obvious exception of that ugly (though undoubtedly superbly made) thing Rich is wearing :lol:



AbingtonLad said:


> What an absolutely fabulous watch - and, as you say, endorsed by a real 30s dude not a make-believe one (however cool he may be). I love that crown and the push-button timer (if that's what it is). The dial is great. The hands are even greaterer! Surely this must have been what Lieutenant Colonel Lawrence was wearing when he fell of


Thanks Kevin, it is rather nice & it would be great to find Lawrence had worn one at sometime 

As to the pin, see `2. To Set The Hands (a)` below :wink2:












AbingtonLad said:


> It's probably bad form to post another reply so quickly (shows a little too much energy on a wet Sunday morning) but I need to tell mach 0.0013137 (or 0.447038973 m/s as his friends call him) that if he ever even thinks about selling that watch I've been given unlimited funds by my very lovely wife.
> 
> She has no interest in watches (compared to most of us, anyway) but even she can see that this is a beauty. And then some :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


They do turn up with supprising regularity on Ebay & Steve Burrage at Ryte Time is familiar with them if repairs/servicing are needed :wink2:

I`ve been wearing these so far today though obviously not all at the same time :lol:

*"Services" * *Despatch Rider (Luminous Dial) plus 12 & 24 hour dial Competitors, pin-pallet movement** circa 1920/30s*










Some may remember that I recently won the 24 hour dial Competitor off ebay, it was described as only working for a short periods.

When it arrived I found the second hand was bent up & sideways having caught on both the hour & minute ones also the hour was bent sideways for the same reason, I _very_ carefully adjusted both & it started runing well.

It does need a service so will be off to Steve for some TLC asap, the winding stem is too long but I`m not that bothered & anyway I`m sure I`ll be able to get the right type some time.



> (or 0.447038973 m/s as his friends call him)


 :lol:


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> They are all great, well with the obvious exception of that ugly (though undoubtedly superbly made) thing Rich is wearing :lol:


Mach, not sure if you meant mine or Toshi's? My apologies if it was mine, I'm renowned for my lack of taste :lol:

Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mothman said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > They are all great, well with the obvious exception of that ugly (though undoubtedly superbly made) thing Rich is wearing :lol:
> ...


Nowt wrong with the Edele Rich, its Toshi`s abomination I object to :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

This Aqua Lung again today. Thought there was water dripping the other night in the bedroom. Put the light on, couldn't find anything then when I got back into bed realised it was this watch sitting on the bedside table. Thats it banished to another room at night









Alasdair


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> its Toshi`s abomination I object to :lol:


Strangely Mac, I find i'm the opposite. I've become more and more drawn to the Ploprof every time a new picture is posted and every day it has grown more and more out of my price range. 

Probably for the best. I couldn't handle the abuse if I owned one :lol:


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

VIP Memosail


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Wearing a very early Mercury LED watch today...my father-in-laws. Comes complete with box, papers and integral gold mesh bracelet as well. No pictures at the moments because I'm down in the freezing cold Isle of Wight for the day visiting parents  .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> One for Mac Omega Speedy Pre-Moon


_*Mmmm, nice*_ :wub:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one again today.

Rolex Oyster Perpetual 6532:










Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I'm down in the freezing cold Isle of Wight for the day visiting parents  .


I can see it now...

"Paul what are you doing up there? I do hope your not looking at those silly watches on the computer again!!"

"_Oh Mum!!!_" :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > its Toshi`s abomination I object to :lol:
> ...


Oh, you get used to the abuse on this forum, Rob :lol:

and as for you, Mach....

another picture just for you :tongue2:










(I'm convinced Mach really wants one of these. Why else would he make negative comments every time a picture of one appears on the forum? The gentleman doth protest too much, methinks.  )


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > *Some* great watches on display today
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I'll be off to you-know-where in a moment, as long as everybody promises not to bid against me  Having bought an RLT29 off the forum, I'm now seriously low on funds (having less than Â£0 must count as 'low', I'm sure) and will need to bag something in single figures!

That Competitor is a bit of a doozie too, if you ask me. I'm a sucker for the older swirly fonts. And as for the push-button time setting on the Despatch Rider, what a good idea - it drives me slightly nuts when you're repeatedly pushing/pulling the crown in and out, in the hope of one day finding the magical point at which the hands begin to move. OK. there are worse things in life, but a funky little button would make things much easier.

Here's David Lean, director of 'Lawrence of Arabia', showing us his own Services Despatch Rider...










Keep the 'Sundays' coming... some great watches on show (did someone say that already?)


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> williamsat said:
> 
> 
> > This 1930s Audemars today.
> ...


It's not a big watch only 30mm, with the crown 32mm. Lug to lug 38mm. it's a watch I've had for over 10years, but I cant find any information about it. The difficulty is in the name 'Audemars', because every time I do a search I get hundreds of hits on Audemars Piguet! Thanks for the interest, here are a couple of pics of the back and the inside.



















As you can see its 9ct rose gold with fixed bars, I've recently changes the strap and prefer the black

All the best


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Mach 0.0013137 can you tell me about the strap on the Despatch Rider.

I think it would great on the Eterna and on another watch which I've been looking for a suitable strap for.

ta.

IanB


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Some recent mucking about with Babelfish on Japanese sites seems to confirm that this one dates from Jan. 1971, show here with new, improved tasteful bracelet (I couldn't get on with leather):


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

put this on to give it a run .










come on the arsenal .

jason


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

williamsat said:


> As you can see its 9ct rose gold with fixed bars, I've recently changes the strap and prefer the black
> 
> All the best


I think your right. Black strap suits the gold of the case more.

There are a lot of vintage watches that I think look stunning but I don't know if I could get on with the size of a 30mm watch. A shame really because they look beautiful, I love that classic clean look yours has.

Potz... The LV had the same effect on me. I wasn't big on the idea of a green bezel but of late I've found myself thinking "actually, that's quite nice". Perhaps some watches are just an acquired taste.

Perhaps Mac does really like the Ploprof after all. This Ploprof bashing could be the equivalent of pulling the girls pigtails and running away when you fancy them... something I still do


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> put this on to give it a run .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on the Arse indeed.

And a watch that is both yellow (gold?) and orange both at the same time. What make is it Jason? Can't quite see and 1) I'm a beginner at this; 2) my eyesight is rubbish.

Cheers.

Kevin


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

AbingtonLad said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > put this on to give it a run .
> ...


i dont support the gooners i just want chelsea beat my boys are going to beat the hammers tomorrow and go top on our own.

yeah it was a drunken purchase off ebay its orange and yellow but i quite like it ,the make is newmark .










jason.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Barreti said:


> Mach 0.0013137 can you tell me about the strap on the Despatch Rider.
> 
> I think it would great on the Eterna and on another watch which I've been looking for a suitable strap for.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,

it`s a braided nylon I picked up from a local Jeweler made by `The Perfect Strap co.` Roy sells something very similar although his brown is much darker...



> <a name="a1578">*Perlon One Piece Strap*
> 
> One piece Perlon plaited watch strap. Approx 9 Inches long.
> 
> ...






See at the bottom of the page HERE

Cheers,

Mac


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Swapped over to this for the evening.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> (I'm convinced Mach really wants one of these.)


_*NNNNOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!*_  :swoon:



> *Why else would he make negative comments every time a picture of one appears on the forum? *.


cos they`re far more ugly then a very, very ugly thing eg The Seiko Monster 



AbingtonLad said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > They do turn up with supprising regularity on Ebay & Steve Burrage at Ryte Time is familiar with them if repairs/servicing are needed :wink2:
> ...


That might be me :lol:



> That Competitor is a bit of a doozie too, if you ask me. I'm a sucker for the older swirly fonts. And as for the push-button time setting on the Despatch Rider, what a good idea - it drives me slightly nuts when you're repeatedly pushing/pulling the crown in and out, in the hope of one day finding the magical point at which the hands begin to move. OK. there are worse things in life, but a funky little button would make things much easier.


Services appears to have made these early Despatch Rider/ Competitor models in at least three case & dial styles plus with a few different hand sets, I`m considering trying to get an example of each. There`s the Aerist & Colonial models as well as the Transport from around the same period 

Anyway, I swapped over to these earlier...

*Utex, 17 Jewels circa 1940s/50s?*










*Berlis, 17 Jewels circa 1940s/50s?*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> AbingtonLad said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


Nice one, I don`t know if you are aware they were made by Louis Newmark Ltd., Perfect Works, Stafford Road, Croydon, Surrey.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > AbingtonLad said:
> ...


yeah ive done a bit of ddigging around trying to date it and found out it was english although it does say swiss made at the bottom of the dial.

cheers mach.

jason.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one, I don`t know if you are aware they were made by Louis Newmark Ltd., Perfect Works, Stafford Road, Croydon, Surrey.
> ...


I think that like a number of English watch firms of the period such as Services, Newmark were mainly assemblers rather then true watchmakers sourcing components from elsewhere & either putting them together in the factory or sometimes just having their logo put on the dial.

The do appear to have supplied at least some other firms (including Services & Guildhall) with un-jeweled pin pallet movements & cases in the 1950s and there was a Newmark chrongraph (like the CWC/Precista) supplied to the British military for a short period sometime around the late 70s early 80s which I`d really like to get 

Edit> I forgot to mention there was even a Swiss made Newmark which was all but identical to the Japanese made Orient King Diver


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Had an afternoon of entertaining my nephew and niece, not long got back and I'm now wearing this










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Changed over to a PRS-1


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

OK, well enough of Mach and the Ploprof (obviously we hit a nerve there, so best to just let it lie :lol: )

I've changed over to something I know Mach will approve of......










Is that better, Mach?


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow! :tongue2: I'm starting to think I should change my user name to something involving 'orange'...

And you just have to love the irony of the 'Deep Blue' tag!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Wearing a very early Mercury LED watch today...my father-in-laws. Comes complete with box, papers and integral gold mesh bracelet as well. No pictures at the moments because I'm down in the freezing cold Isle of Wight for the day visiting parents  .


I'm back from the penal colony:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing a very early Mercury LED watch today...my father-in-laws. Comes complete with box, papers and integral gold mesh bracelet as well. No pictures at the moments because I'm down in the freezing cold Isle of Wight for the day visiting parents  .
> ...


wow 

That brings back some memories


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> That brings back some memories


What, from when you were a pimp back in the 70's?


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Predictably my usual and only Sunday Oldie


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> > That brings back some memories
> 
> 
> What, from when you were a pimp back in the 70's?


No, from when I was working for one h34r: :tongue2: :huh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

jasonm said:


> > That brings back some memories
> 
> 
> What, from when you were a pimp back in the 70's?


 :lol: :lol: Huggy bear


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Swe-mil, Scubapro 500......"King of Wabi"


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> OK, well enough of Mach and the Ploprof (obviously we hit a nerve there, so best to just let it lie :lol: )
> 
> I've changed over to something I know Mach will approve of......
> 
> ...


Much, much better unk:

In fact it`s far too good to be owned by someone who also has a PP so first thing in the morning you *must* post the `Deep Blue` to me RMSD :wink2: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > OK, well enough of Mach and the Ploprof (obviously we hit a nerve there, so best to just let it lie :lol: )
> ...


Stunning watch mate :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

salmonia said:


> Swe-mil, Scubapro 500......"King of Wabi"


 :wub:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK I know it`s now Monday but I`m at work again wearing this old beast 

*Heuer 200m Professional Model 844-2*.*TH branded ETA 2824.2 25 jewels circa.early 1980s*


----------

